# Crustacean Cocktail



## FraidKnot (Oct 2, 2006)

My brother took a cooking class at Jarrett's restaurant in Memphis and one of the things they prepared was this.  Absolutely delicious.

1-1/2 c. Mixed Citrus Juice
2 c. V-8 Juice
splash Olive Oil
1 Poblano pepper (diced fine)
1 Red Bell (diced fine)
1/2 Red Onion (diced fine)
1/2 bunch of cilantro (chopped)
1 tsp. ground coriander
1 tsp. cumin
2 seeded and diced jalapenos
2 oz. Simple Syrup
1 oz. Sambal
Shrimp, shelled & deveined
Lobster meat, picked over

Blend the juices, olive oil,  herbs, spices and vegetables together. Chill well.  Portion 4 shrimp and 2 oz. lobster meat into dessert glasses.  Pour the liquid over the seafood.  Serve chilled.

Fraidy


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Fraidy*

Your Crustacean Cocktail sound great.  I will make a copy.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------

